# Accosted by cop @ Arundel Mills (MD) for babywearing:(



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ex-posted:

Hi Ladies!

I was wondering if you might be able to help me.

I walk 2-3 miles every morning at Arundel Mills Mall. I put Rowan in the Sutemi (like an ergo) and Nate in a stroller. This is the ONLY ME TIME I get. I'm also trying to shed some pounds but it totally helps with my sanity the rest of my day.

Only this morning I was accosted by a police officer (not a security guard) in the mall for BABYWEARING!!!! She alleged that she was only "concerned for the safety of my baby". She taught Rowan was going to get shaken baby from me power walking and that I should consult my pediatrician.

I was totally flabbergasted! I handled the situation in a totally calm way after I realized nothing I said was going to make her leave me alone I nodded, smiled and basically tried to blow her off instead of informing her. In truth I was stupidly a little scared and unprepared in the situation. I always know just want I would say if I had a problem nursing in public but never baby wearing

This is how you can help... would love for a group of Moms and babies to join me for my walk next Saturday morning at 9:30am. The police woman said she has seen me every weekend so I think they are only there on the weekend. I defiantly want this to be a walking for fitness type walk so if you want to come please keep that in mind when bringing older children. If Phil is actually home and not working I may leave Nate home with him. I would like to meet at the Old Navy/Best Buy entrance.

There are 2 reasons I'm doing this:
1. I think I really need to inform this cop! I don't want her "concern" for anyone else's baby make them stop baby wearing. I was going to hand her some info on babywearing and it's benefits (if you know ay good sites please email me).
2. I hate to admit it but I'm a little sacred to go back and face this woman alone. She was very self righteous. I was worried that she was going to ask for my name or fallow me to my car or something

So If you have time next Saturday to help me out I would love some support, daddies welcome too. Please PM me if your interested. I usually do 2 or 3 laps (each lap a mile) but feel free to do want you can/want to. I figured we could have a coffee at starbucks afterwards if anyone's interested. SO ... 8/18, 9:30 am old navy/ Best Buy entrance WEAR YOUR BABY


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't join you, but if the cop gives you the shaken baby line again, tell the cop that the same amount of shaking would be happening (possibly more becuase of less support) if you held the baby in your arms. The same amount of shaking (or more) would happen if your rolled a stroller over gravel or another less than perfectly smooth surface.

I would point this things out to show her that her idea of a little shaking= SBS is totally illogical, and, that following the cop's ideas of what would cause SBS, we would all have to just spend our baby's infancy standing totally still.

I don't live in MD, but I use to visit that mall alot back when my brother was at the navel academy. I wish you luck and courage to keep doing the best for your babes! (and yourself! it's awesome that you get out there and exercise with the two kids!)


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh I wish I could join you.







My husband works saterdays and takes our only car. good luck thou!!!


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

Wish I could join you, but I don't live in MD... I joined up a fitness mall walking/exercise group soon after I gave birth and wore my baby in a wrap. I also walked on the treadmill all the time wearing my baby.

Now, if you were to jog with a newborn in a baby carrier, that would be a different story.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man, what a dork butt!
I seriously hate dumb people w/ "authority" who think they are know it all.

Quite frankly, if a police office or anyone else tried to crack down on the babywearing id be rather snarky and reply with...well, im actually a important member of the local babywearing organization and I actually educate people about babywearing and I suggest you look at these websites (hand dork butt card w/ info) and then id try to fit in " in most societies around the world mothers wear their children like this and infact, i bet you your ancestors did this as well (works esp well if said person is of African descent) and its obvious your here and doing just fine...

booyah. Do note, im *not* an important person in the local babywearing org...LOL, im just a member, but I find when peoples are rude about the babywearing acting like you got authority and educate others makes a difference. Oh and also becos I am majoring in Early Childhood Ed, I also mention that.

Sigh...I so need to work on my attitude. LOL

NE way, best of luck! Wished I loved down that way...id totally trip the copper out...a speedwalking babywearing hijabi...holy heck!

Umm Ibrahim


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh yes
post this over on TheBabyWearer.com under the general carrier chat page.

I bettcha youd get alot of support there, MDC isnt really *known* for its babywearing info...so alot of the hot and heavy advocates tend to hang out at TBW.

Umm Ibi


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm sorry!







:


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like the security guard needs better information. Did you offer to provide him with resources for him to read?

My concern about a "wear-in" type of event is that it is fairly confrontational and might not serve the desired purpose of opening minds. It sounds like this guard was truly worried about the safety of the baby and he needs reassurance and education, not confrontation. My first step would be to contact the security office - maybe in person - say that you had a conversation with a guard who was concerned about your baby's health, and leave some literature with them so that they can remind all of their staff that there is no need to confront mothers wearing babies in soft carriers.

Then if guards continue to show ignorance of babywearing or if the security office refuses to educate them...I'd do the babywearing walk.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

nak
it was a cop not a security gaurd. i say hi to every security guard every morning, they are very nice. this isn't the "mall" this is one cop who is using her athority when it wasn't needed. i don't have time to post the entire interaction right now








she wouldn't let me leave the situation and blow her off, she made me fell combative.
i'm not doing this to be confuntational, i may not even talk to her i just want to show how normal and naural it is
it was a she, not he









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
Sounds like the security guard needs better information. Did you offer to provide him with resources for him to read?

My concern about a "wear-in" type of event is that it is fairly confrontational and might not serve the desired purpose of opening minds. It sounds like this guard was truly worried about the safety of the baby and he needs reassurance and education, not confrontation. My first step would be to contact the security office - maybe in person - say that you had a conversation with a guard who was concerned about your baby's health, and leave some literature with them so that they can remind all of their staff that there is no need to confront mothers wearing babies in soft carriers.

Then if guards continue to show ignorance of babywearing or if the security office refuses to educate them...I'd do the babywearing walk.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

I would join you if I were there!!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh, wierd, an actual cop? I'm sorry that I assumed you meant the guard. Huh, yeah, in that case, I'm not sure whom I'd address. I'm sorry that she was combative.







Also sorry to assume the cop was male, that was lame of me.

Will you bring something printed to hand her if she's there again?

I hope you didn't feel that I was criticizing you or accusing you of being excessively confrontational. I know your desire is to educate her and protect your rights, I just wanted to offer a different perspective on how I might handle the situation.


----------



## Angel_7971 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a glass half full kind of person and am trying to find the cops side in this... Could it be that it is not babywearing she is against it is truely the motion she is worried about? You probably have two hands on the stroller (none left to have a hand on baby) and if you are truely power walking you could be bouncing quite a bit. To someone looking at you it could look worse than it is. I just don't think this is a for or against babywearing incident.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's cool i didn't mean to sound short it's just really hard to type too much while nursing, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
Oh, wierd, an actual cop? I'm sorry that I assumed you meant the guard. Huh, yeah, in that case, I'm not sure whom I'd address. I'm sorry that she was combative.







Also sorry to assume the cop was male, that was lame of me.

Will you bring something printed to hand her if she's there again?

I hope you didn't feel that I was criticizing you or accusing you of being excessively confrontational. I know your desire is to educate her and protect your rights, I just wanted to offer a different perspective on how I might handle the situation.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

wow that is too weird.... i just got back from africa (zambia) where *every* back is carried in a bapu, while the women are walking, working, or whatever... i even saw woman wearing babies riding in the back of a pickup truck along a pothole-ridden highway! now that's not sommething i would do, but if you're just walking, even "power walking" - it's just not a big deal.


----------



## siusumommy (Feb 3, 2007)

I will be with you in spirit. I can't join you for the walk, I'm in Canada.

I walk with my DS as often as I can and usually people stop me to ask where they can also buy a sling like mine. I've read several books that RECOMMEND exercising with your baby, including wearing your baby, with the arguments for being: it helps baby develop balance, for most babies it is very soothing, it helps mom get the time to exercise.

I've watched my DS (who can resist watching your first little one sleeping) when riding in the car and he certainly gets more vibration and bumping about when riding in the car on pretty reasonable streets, than he ever does when in the sling. And I walk with him, dance with him.

There is a DVD out called Mambo Moms that encourages you to do latin dancing with your carried baby - definitely as bouncy as a power walk I would think.

That cop sounds extremely rude: have you thought of writing a letter or speaking to the her supervisor?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

You may also want to aske her what your DD was doing when you were pregnant!? Babies like movement, it's what they know. You would be able to feel her head bounce back and hit you if it were carrying any momentum.

Gah!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I'm speechless. I've heard of plenty of encounters like this over breastfeeding. But this????

Have you gone to "Find My Tribe" to locate people living in your area? If I lived even remotely close to you, I'd even commute there to lend a hand! Unless you want to fund my airfare . . .


----------



## FireflyFan (Nov 30, 2006)

not to mention "shaken baby" is tied to vax anyway!!

I recommend checking meetup.com to find some hipmamas there... here's one for Maryland: http://hipmama.meetup.com/219/?gj=sj6


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

I used to live on Fort Meade and I bounced my two dd's up one side and down the other of AA Mills mall. Wish I could join you for one more go!


----------



## raks (Feb 9, 2006)

Pshaaaaw! How ridiculous.

Next time you see the cop just go right up to her with all smiles and tell her that you appreciated her concern but have discussed this with your pediatrician and he told you it was a great way to get some exercise and give your baby a good view of the world and he was not concerned about SBS at all.

You *can't* just go on trying to avoid her or your morning walks will never be fun again. And that's just not fair to you.

Good for you for getting out there and getting your heart rate up.


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raks* 
Pshaaaaw! How ridiculous.

Next time you see the cop just go right up to her with all smiles and tell her that you appreciated her concern but have discussed this with your pediatrician and he told you it was a great way to get some exercise and give your baby a good view of the world and he was not concerned about SBS at all.










Yup.

Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

WOW! I don't know what to say... Seems odd to me that she'd confront you. I prefer to think she was genuinely concerned bc she's just not knowledgable, but it's obvious you didn't feel that way! {HUGS}


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

There was actually a REAL police officer AT Arundel Mills? That in itself is a shock!

I'm from Columbia/Annapolis, and have been to that mall quite a bit. I wasn't a babywearer at the time though (I only discovered it when DD2 was a year old!), so never had an issue. But I did have my first public breastfeeding experience there (OT...I was so nervous!).

Wish I still lived there...I'd join you. Good luck!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Good lord. I wonder if this is how people justify all the thingies they put babies in. Good luck with this. Ridiculous!







:


----------

